# حماية المحولات



## هاني زكر (10 أبريل 2022)

السلام عليكم .. ما الضرر من استخدام محولات 11/0.4 كيلوفولت بقدرة عالية ( 6 ميكافولت امبير ) وكيفية الحماية وكيفية الحد من تيار القصر وشكرا لكم


----------

